# limited access in windows 7



## ima49erfan15 (Jun 4, 2010)

I recently set up a router in my house. my laptop runs windows 7 and connected perfectly, my uncles laptop also runs windows 7 but it says it has limited connectivity here is his ipconfig 






C:\Users\New User>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NewUse
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connect

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Micros
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connect

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadc

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.25
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.25
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352358
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0
 fec0:0
fec0:0
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enable

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadc
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.25
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturd
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::
10.0.0
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234885
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enable

Tunnel adapter isatap.{350C9E85-1A07-4AD4-90B

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Micros
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Micros
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interf

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6CF02B9D-C1A9-4353-848

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Micros
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Micros
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## ima49erfan15 (Jun 4, 2010)

how can i post the entire command prompt?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ima49erfan15 (Jun 4, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\New User>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NewUser-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-96-AB-D7-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11 Multiband Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-96-AB-D7-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c6c:863f:a637:28cf%14(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.40.207(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352358550
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-7C-7A-FA-00-11-43-73-90-88

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-73-90-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a0cd:a92d:ab61:bd6d%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.9(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 04, 2010 6:28:18 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 05, 2010 6:28:18 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::8c6c:863f:a637:28cf%11
10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234885443
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-7C-7A-FA-00-11-43-73-90-88

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{350C9E85-1A07-4AD4-90B8-AC719F617F86}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6CF02B9D-C1A9-4353-848A-AB9AE52F31B5}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\New User>


----------



## schang626 (Mar 2, 2010)

if you are talking about no wireless connection, your dhcp is not enabled


----------



## ima49erfan15 (Jun 4, 2010)

im sorry, im not very good at this stuff, how do i enable it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*Configure DHCP for Windows Vista & Windows 7*


 Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
 Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
 Click on Network and Sharing Center.
 Click on Manage network connections.
 Right click on Connection you wish to change and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
 Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
 Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
 Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
 Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
 Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
 Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
 Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
 Restart your computer.


----------



## ima49erfan15 (Jun 4, 2010)

wow, thanks so much for your help, i was stuck for 4 days, you guys are good.


----------



## ima49erfan15 (Jun 4, 2010)

Well it worked then I had to move the router to where it will be. So I had to unplug it now when I try to connect it says windows unable to connect any help?


----------



## ima49erfan15 (Jun 4, 2010)

ok, the laptop will connect on BeauJohnson, which is another network we have, but the one i had trouble with before is called BeauJohnsonWireless, and will not connect since i turned off the router and moved it

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\New User>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NewUser-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-96-AB-D7-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11 Multiband Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-96-AB-D7-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c6c:863f:a637:28cf%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.45(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 04, 2010 8:40:54 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 05, 2010 8:47:54 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352358550
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-7C-7A-FA-00-11-43-73-90-88

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-73-90-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0406E4A6-D92E-4524-B846-A0CACA2B1794}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:86a:d92:3f57:fed2(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::86a:d92:3f57:fed2%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.myhome.westell.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6CF02B9D-C1A9-4353-848A-AB9AE52F31B5}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\New User>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have a good connection to the wireless network there. Let's expand with some pings.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ima49erfan15 (Jun 4, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-1A-04-70-88-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11bg 54Mbps
USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-1A-04-70-88-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4cac:5e99:5f23:bdfc%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.46(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 04, 2010 9:22:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 06, 2010 3:06:26 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242227716
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-8B-81-8C-00-26-22-42-3E-E9

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-22-42-3E-E9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.myhome.westell.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E5B1AB06-69B3-4DE5-94FB-BEC78FC25376}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:28f5:3a1b:b995:e92e(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::28f5:3a1b:b995:e92e%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2B628043-564D-499C-B681-5AC04A3A786D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>ping 192.168.1.46

Pinging 192.168.1.46 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.46: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.46: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.46: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.46: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.46:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Owner>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 4ms, Average = 2ms

C:\Users\Owner>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 2ms

C:\Users\Owner>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 31ms, Maximum = 34ms, Average = 32ms

C:\Users\Owner>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.122.70] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 209.191.122.70:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 61ms, Maximum = 65ms, Average = 63ms

C:\Users\Owner>

here is one of the laptops, the one that did work, not the one i had trouble with orginally


----------



## ima49erfan15 (Jun 4, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\New User>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NewUser-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-96-AB-D7-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11 Multiband Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-96-AB-D7-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c6c:863f:a637:28cf%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.45(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 04, 2010 8:40:54 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 06, 2010 3:33:23 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352358550
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-7C-7A-FA-00-11-43-73-90-88

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-73-90-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0406E4A6-D92E-4524-B846-A0CACA2B1794}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2cc4:854:3f57:fed2(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2cc4:854:3f57:fed2%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.myhome.westell.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6CF02B9D-C1A9-4353-848A-AB9AE52F31B5}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\New User>ping 192.168.1.45

Pinging 192.168.1.45 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.45: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.45: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.45: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.45: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.45:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\New User>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=663ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=108ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 22ms, Maximum = 663ms, Average = 264ms

C:\Users\New User>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=64
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 12ms, Maximum = 12ms, Average = 12ms

C:\Users\New User>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 46ms, Maximum = 100ms, Average = 82ms

C:\Users\New User>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.122.70] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=148ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=82ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 209.191.122.70:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 72ms, Maximum = 148ms, Average = 100ms

C:\Users\New User>

this is my uncles, the one we had the trouble with before


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it looks like you are having very unreliable connections with this machine. Given that it's wireless, let's see this from both the properly working machine and this failing machine. Just to be clear, that's a screenshot from each of the machines, we want to see why the one is seeing such a poor signal.

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------

